
You are leaking your /etc/hosts DNS queries - hlowrawworld
http://qosys.info/etc-hosts/
======
jonathonf
Not quite sure what the point of this is.

Summary:

* Addresses not in your /etc/hosts are queried against your DNS server. * Firefox will do both IPv4 and IPv6 lookups (so will probably trigger an IPv6 lookup even if there's an IPv4 entry). * DNS queries are in the clear so can be snooped.

Essentially, this is how DNS is known to work?

